# Manual steering rack



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

I'm wanting to ditch the power steering setup and was wondering if anyone knows of a manual rack that will swap into an S13.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been circle track racing a 240 that I converted to manual 4 years ago. Just take the hoses off your power rack. Take the power rack off, drain all the fluid out,pull the boot back on the drivers side, run the rack out to that side, put as much grease as you can get on the rack, reinstall boot. Take a rubber hose connect the inlet fitting to the outlet. Reinstall rack. Can't get much cheaper than that. With the power steering pump, hose, reservor, bracket on the block and idler pulley gone you'll lose about 25lbs front end weight. Several people raced my car besides just me, one of them a 110 lb. girl, it was a little hard for her to steer in the pits, but once the car was moving she had no trouble.


----------



## BlackMage (May 3, 2006)

The intention of my car is mostly road corse with a little drifting here and there.

and the car is my DD as well


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

It's easy enough enough to see if thats what you want, take the power steering lines loose, put a rubber hose from one to the other, clamp so you won't lose too much fluid. Drive for a while with it unhooked, see if you like it that way. Even if you find a full manual rack that will fit, it won't steer just a little bit easier unless it's got a slower steering ratio, and I don't think you want that. I raced several different cars with and without power steering, and I prefer it without.


----------

